
Ask HN: Do you get as productive when you stand and code? What other alternative - p2hari
Lately, I have had back and neck pain issues and now I am standing and coding. But I feel it might be not as productive as when I sit. Maybe the concentration part of it is the challenge. Just wanted to know if there are any good practises out there to address issues.
Not looking for any recommendation on products as such, but what has enabled to address the problem. Is couch better or a lazy chair or standing itself but on a more soft surface ? Does some sort of music help in this  etc. Thanks
======
ablx000
Try an anti fatigue mat if you plan to work the whole day.

------
verdverm
Take a walk each day, somewhere in the middle

